# Can anyone answer this for me??



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

hi myself and my partner have been trying for a baby for about 18 months now without any luck. i was just wondering if anyone knew if being type 1 hampered this as my gp seems to think it will just take time?? i know there can be complications if the mum is diabetic, but does this count if dad is?? (my partner isnt diabetic but i am type 1). also has anyone out there had problems getting pregnant?? if so how did you overcome it?? what helped you?? any ideas??

sorry if i am going on, but we are getting to the desperate stage now.

thanks
mike


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2009)

I suspect that age and general health of both potential parents is more significant than father being T1. Fertility declines considerably with increasing age, and fertility is diminished by things like being overweight, smoking, heavy alcohol intake, stress etc - not saying any of these apply to Mike and his partner. GP's comment about it taking time may well be appropriate.

As well as getting pregnant, there is also the issue of genetic inheritence of diabetes, which is different for people of each sex with different type of diabetes and age of diagnois - might be worth getting specific advice from a genetic service if you are concerned.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

well i know age etc can be factors, but seen as im not quite 30 and my partner is still in her mid 20's, i dont smoke and i dont drink heavily, im fit and healthy other than diabetes, but thats under control. my partner is a smoker, but has cut down to 3-4 a day and she is tee total and has no pre existing health problems. we have told all this to our gp and asked for fertility tests to make sure that there is nothing wrong and he has declined. just keeps saying if you keep trying it will happen. just takes time.

even told him that when we conceived our 2 kids my partner was on the pill at the time and hadnt missed a day etc so we knew we could conceive naturally but felt something must be stopping us now. my partner has been off the pill for around 3 years now so we know from the literature available that this shouldnt be a problem any more.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you discussed your cycling with your GP? Can't remember any details, but I'm sure I remember seeing a paper associating male lower fertility with heavy cvcling activity a while ago - can't win, it seems, as lower activity and fitness levels are also associated with lower fertility. Not all bad news, I think, but worth considering type of saddle (and temperature of testes) very carefully.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 22, 2009)

gone through everything with him and all to no joy really. he is great for somethings but just seems to want to take an old fashioned approach to this which is annoying. changed my saddle last year after advice from a fellow cyclist as he had problems with his partner also make sure i dont over heat the testes either.

i just really guess i want to be reassured that my diabetes isnt gonna make it impossible to conceive. guess im gonna have to be a little more insistant with the gp.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Mike

For more general guidance on NHS treatment of in/fertility, try looking at NIHCE guidelines: http://www.nice.org.uk/Guidance/CG11 That's probably what is guiding your GP's approach to your and your partner's delay in conceiving. It might not be diabetes that is causing the problem. As you already have children, your current situation is called "secondary infertility".


----------



## tracyp (Apr 24, 2009)

hi, We are in the same postion as you we have Secondry infertility. I was expecting our 1st child last year and went into premature labour at 21+3 wks which resulted in the death of our Son. This has caused me to have an under Active thyroid. The GP has done all the relevent tests as after 12months of trying i am still not pregnant, as i was pregnant within 4 months 1st time. We have had tests done and have now been referred to the Fertility Clinic. Alot of GP's need a push and telling what they have to do - i have often referred to NICE as these are the standards they are supposed to abide by, they often shy away from blood test as it all comes down to there budgets. Speak to your Diabetic Consultant if you have one as Women Diabeics get Pre Conception Clinics and can not see why men dont too. If you do get referred to the fertility clinic it is advisable to stop alochol and smoking before you both attend. My partner and i have our 1st apointment next month and i have now stopped drinking ALL together and he is going back on the patches to stop smoking. NHS And GP is a Lottery unfortunatley


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

our pct is very good for certain things but dont seem to be helping on this front. not sure if it just gp telling us it will happen as he is a believer that it will happen naturally the more you try, but if it is i dont think he understand just how much we have put into this so far. we have done diaries of when my partner is ovulating etc and still nothing. i think we may have to get a little tough with him. so thanks for the advice tracy


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 24, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hi myself and my partner have been trying for a baby for about 18 months now without any luck. i was just wondering if anyone knew if being type 1 hampered this as my gp seems to think it will just take time?? i know there can be complications if the mum is diabetic, but does this count if dad is?? (my partner isnt diabetic but i am type 1). also has anyone out there had problems getting pregnant?? if so how did you overcome it?? what helped you?? any ideas??
> 
> sorry if i am going on, but we are getting to the desperate stage now.
> 
> ...




Hi Mike,

Getting desperate is definitely not the answer.

In our case my wife had been on the pill for quite some time and expected to catch on straight away when she came off it. When nothing happened she started to get quite desperate.

Eventually she became pregnant and out came three in less than three years.

That sorted her out good and proper because she certainly doesn't want any more these days!!!  

Keep trying.

Best Wishes - John


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2009)

I realise that anecedotes are not always reliable, but as an example of why stress/ getting desperate doesn't help: a few years back, a couple of my friends, both nurses, were taking longer than they expected to conceive. So, the woman decided to train as a midwife - and within weeks, was pregnant, probably because the stress (of trying to conceive) had gone. She never completed her course, but they had a lovely girl.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah i know we shouldnt be getting desperate at the min but it is hard when you have 2 kids and they were very easily conceived.

lol copepod i guess i will have to train for a different job now!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello

I am currently trying for a baby and have been for the last 11 months since being diagnosed. (Prior to that I had been trying for about 5 months and this was 4 months after 2 miscarrages).

I am currently under a pre conception clinic and to date I have had fertility tests to ensure everything is working (I had this done in december) and my partner has had tests. Both of us are ok. I'm having my fertility tests done again this week to ensure I'm still ok, and being refered to a gyn to check my tubes.

Best thing you and your wife can do is go to the doctors together and ask for investigations - normally doctors won't do anything for 2 years as it can take this lenght of time for it to happen, but as you can see - I had my first test after 6 months.

There are other things you can do like testing temperature to see when your wife temperature rises for ovulation or buy ovulation kits (these are expensive). Another trick is for your wife to stick her legs in the air after sex to ensure gravity in the right direction (again a pain but my pre conception team told me to do this).

Good luck and I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks dizzydi 

we are due to see the doc in a couple of weeks, but dont hold much hope with him just yet. we have tried the gravity step lol and although a pain (and funny for me to see) it hasnt worked yet. we are still in hope to have something to be happy over before the end of the year, but i think we are going to have to get rough with the doc if nothing comes from this appointment.


----------



## tracyp (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been using ovulation sticks and found them on ebay a lot cheaper recommened through a member of Sands org, as unfortunatley we had to join them a year ago for me some help and advice.they cost ?5 for 30 very easy to use. If you rule out medical it is down to nature and i know lots of people that have conceived after been referred to fertility clinics. I am still trying to get off the block for 1 child and not getting any younger.


----------



## Admin (Apr 29, 2009)

*Get a second opinion*

Hi Mike - 
I am Type 1 and had a miscarriage a year ago and thought I was miscarryng again at the beginning of this pregnancy - luckily the bean stuck . However I did discuss this with my doc and he said it was usual with people with diabetes to investigate fertility problems sooner rather than later and said if i had no luck within a year - then they would investigate. However I was extremely lucky - so I would look and see what the NICE guidelines say and go back to your doctor and insist - or ask for a second opinion.
I feel very blessed - as it only took two months to conceive - which was a shock in itself! I do know there are more problems with men with Type 1 and fertilitlity - but you are young fit and in control - there should be no problems.
I have had non diabetic friends who were not investigated until after 5 years of trying to conceive and as you are young - this may also be a factor in delaying investigation.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## SarahB (May 28, 2009)

Mike - it might just be that you're stressed about it. I'm sure you've tried everything but maybe a short break might help. Don't think about the baby. It might just work!


----------

